# E36 AC compressor



## e36speeder (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi. can a E36 318i '97 AC compressor be repaired? mine is dead and i need a shaft seal to get it running again. do you guys know a shop that sells compressors? mine is using a seiko seiki compressor


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

not sure what sort of special install tools are needed for this particular compressor, but most have a special puller to remove the cluch assembly and then to re-install it. also, the gap for the clutch must be set properly or it could drag or slip, both which will reduce the effectiveness of the operation.
does the compressor spin freely?? if not, then i would suggest replacing it. i would actually recommend replacing it anyway, as it would be a shame to go through the time to replace the front seal and recharge the system only for it to sieze up on you. many compressors run nylon seals that wear over time. this wear gets accelerated and compounded by lack of oil (which would leak out of the front seal) and can be undetected until operation. the eveidence of this would be a compressor that doesn't compress the refrigerant but spins with the clutch engaged. just be sure to oil the new compressor thoroughly and drain all excess oil out prior to charging the system. 

any questions, please feel free to pm me.

drivinfaster


----------

